# Collards



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Wife threw out a few collard seeds this spring. Wow, they are great. For those who don't eat them, in the South, they are actually a FOOD GROUP. 10 leaves makes a great supper with beets, grilled steak and bread.
> 
> View attachment 703066


I agree and eat collard greens fairly often. Healthy! Love your garden. What else did you plant?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never had collard greens before that I'm aware of but being that I like just about every other green I'm sure I'd like them too.

I see the sunflowers there, were they planted or are they wild? 
They look just like the wild ones that grow around here.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Wife threw out a few collard seeds this spring. Wow, they are great. For those who don't eat them, *in the South, they* *are actually a FOOD GROUP.* 10 leaves makes a great supper with beets, grilled steak and bread.
> 
> View attachment 703066


As well as Poke Salad. BTW you can buy seeds for that.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Startingover said:


> What else did you plant?


This is just a "scrap" garden she has just off the front porch, but she grows tomatoes, garlic, collards and a few peppers in an area about as big as a small car, believe it or not.



kwikfishron said:


> I see the sunflowers there, were they planted or are they wild


They actually emanate from the bird feeders on the porch. She knocks off the errant seeds and they grow wild.

I have corn, a few beans, and squash in my garden below the house, as well as candy corn squash. Now that is a treat for summer squash. Now, if I can only keep the deer and bear at bay until some of this matures. I always plant more than we can eat or preserve just for the animals.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> This is just a "scrap" garden she has just off the front porch, but she grows tomatoes, garlic, collards and a few peppers in an area about as big as a small car, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> They actually emanate from the bird feeders on the porch. She knocks off the errant seeds and they grow wild.
> ...


My dad grew the best popcorn.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> if I can only keep the deer and bear at bay until some of this matures.


I feel your pain! Between the bears and the deer I'm almost ready to give up on a garden. I used to have a couple of apple trees that bear took out. The last one was loaded with apples ... which he took a bite out of almost every one. Current bear problem is with my burn barrel. I don't dare put anything in it unless I can burn it right then .... and even then he's turned it over to go thru the ashes. My wife surprised me a few days ago - a deer was eating her flowers but she claimed it was too pretty to run off.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> As well as Poke Salad. BTW you can buy seeds for that.


I have tried and tried to like collards and I always do not like them. But I do not like cooked spinach either. No matter the cook or how its cooked I do not like them at all.
I don't like cooked greens. I love raw greens. But I don't think you can eat collards raw?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Collards are tough IMO even after cooking. Poke Salad contains a lot Oxalic Acid that needs to be removed. I was told they should be boiled and rinsed three times before eating. Worked Ok for me. I'm not a cooked spinach fan either unless it's in a Spanakopita. Raw spinach salad it great.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Spinach raw or cooked in something like quiche is fine, but just boiled, not.
We also season our collards, turnip greens, etc with bacon drippings which gives a really good taste. Not a lot, just enough to taste.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Collards are tough IMO even after cooking. Poke Salad contains a lot Oxalic Acid that needs to be removed. I was told they should be boiled and rinsed three times before eating. Worked Ok for me. I'm not a cooked spinach fan either unless it's in a Spanakopita. Raw spinach salad it great.


Maybe you can clear this up.
Poke salad or poke salit? Its eaten around here and I have always asked what the exact spelling was and know one really has an answer.
I have seen it spelled both ways and southerners pronounce it "salit". So what is it? TIA.

Oh...its always cooked and it grows wild around here. Its everywhere during the spring and summer.
Check on spelling I see its poke sallet. Not salit.








Southern Poke Sallet


We have a large abundance of this down here in the South during the spring time. It grows like weeds and it is a very tasty green if cooked right. "Most people has never



www.justapinch.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m not a fan of collards either…but, I love spinach and Swiss chard,
Both creamed, or sautéed with olive oil and garlic.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure there any greens I don't like, mustard, collard and spinach along with green beans and okra.
As a child I didn't like vegetables but now I almost like them better than the meat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like most greens including kale, both kinds, but only fresh green beans not canned. Poke salad, salit, sallet all the same thing, depends on your part of the country.


----------

